# Loew Cornell painting pen?



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Anyone ever used one of these for stone chips / scratches?

I'm tempted to get one to try, but I am wondering if I would be wasting my time as my paint is metallic and hence contains flakes which are (I presume) going to clog the "nib" much faster than a solid colour would (if it works at all).

Anyone any experiences to share?


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

steelghost said:


> Anyone ever used one of these for stone chips / scratches?
> 
> I'm tempted to get one to try, but I am wondering if I would be wasting my time as my paint is metallic and hence contains flakes which are (I presume) going to clog the "nib" much faster than a solid colour would (if it works at all).
> 
> Anyone any experiences to share?


Ordered one bud after you put it on here:thumb: but haven't received it as of yet but will let you know as my car has a deep chip on the bonnet and it's silver metallic :doublesho which isn't the easiest to get a match :wall:

If it doesn't do the job then DR colour chip will be ordered


----------



## TGi (Oct 15, 2012)

I take it you seen it in the Ammo NYC video?
I was listning to a podcast where Larry said it was a great product but price jumped after his video on the 911 always wondered would a fine needle do the same job.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

TGi said:


> I take it you seen it in the Ammo NYC video?
> I was listning to a podcast where Larry said it was a great product but price jumped after his video on the 911 always wondered would a fine needle do the same job.


I got mine for around £12 including postage :thumb:


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

Just googling as I've got a stone chips and a scratch on my car which I'm going to repair myself.
The tool is first class at stone chips!! :thumb:
My wonder is should I mix colour and clear coat next time to get a better blend when finally sanding and then buffing????


----------

